# An interesting observation concerning II



## sun starved Gayle (Nov 22, 2015)

I just searched for Hawaii with request first ( I think that's what it's called ) using a 1 BR Worldmark and both these Marriotts showed up:


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club
Lahaina , HI , USA
Nov 22 2015 - Nov 29 2015
1 BR


Marriott's Maui Lahaina & Napili Villas
Lahaina , HI , USA
Nov 29 2015 - Dec 06 2015
1 BR

Doing the same search using a studio, only the Marriott's Maui Lahaina & Napili Villas showed up, and the check in is a week out.

The same day check in for Marriott's Maui Ocean Club did not show up using the studio.

I thought maybe the Maui Lahaina & Napili Villas got taken, so I refreshed and did the search again using a 1 BR and it was still there. Why would a check in a week out show up and a same day not at all ?


----------



## presley (Nov 22, 2015)

I really can't figure out II. I can search with 3 different things (shell, marriott and villa l'auberge) and see different stuff. I don't understand why some of the check in dates only show up with certain deposits, but they do. It does the same thing with short stay exchanges, too. Maybe there is rhyme and reason, but I can't find any.


----------



## taterhed (Nov 22, 2015)

pay no attention to the man behind the curtain.....

 But that's certainly a snag for 4000 points!!!
 I'm hoping my studio pulls me an MM1 or similar in Jan


----------

